# Why Baptise Infants?



## AV1611 (Sep 27, 2007)

A copy of my article can be found here.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job brother.


----------



## B.J. (Oct 1, 2007)

Richard,
Are you a Paedo again?


----------



## Ivan (Oct 1, 2007)

sirhicks said:


> B.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Richard,
> ...


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 1, 2007)

Ivan said:


> sirhicks said:
> 
> 
> > B.J. said:
> ...




Hey, some of us have been there more than once :

". . . . even as unto babes in Christ."


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 1, 2007)

sirhicks said:


> B.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Richard,
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2007)

sirhicks said:


> B.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Richard,
> ...


Thanks for that Nicodemus.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> sirhicks said:
> 
> 
> > B.J. said:
> ...


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 2, 2007)

B.J. said:


> Richard,
> Are you a Paedo again?



When I wrote this article (unrevised) I was a paedobaptist, I then had some doubts and so publication was put on hold, I then managed to sort it out again and the article was published (revised).  

Incidently the Autumn edition has an article I have written upon the psalms but it is not online here yet.


----------

